# Ultramate LQ Humic Acid w/soluble potash



## jhov415 (Dec 21, 2018)

Has anyone tried this product? 
Liquid
12% Humic Acid
3% soluble potash

Cheap at $39 for 2.5gallons

4-4.5 oz per 1k

https://www.amleo.com/ultramate-lq-2-1-2-gallon-jug/p/UMLQ25/


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

I have no experience with this product, but just thought I would mention that I noticed that the ratio of potassium to sulfur is 3%:1%. This is the same as potassium sulfate 0-0-50 (I think...better not be wrong! :dumb. So I am guessing this is mostly dissolved humic and potassium sulfate. So you could probably do it cheaper yourself *but* the convenience is definitely worth something!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2019)

Saw your post on my lunch break today. Bought this out of impulse, based on the price and my clay soil is hard as a brick and is cracking.

$17.99 for shipping, FYI.

I've seen similar solutions on Amazon that were $35 a gallon. So prove seems good.

How big of an idiot would I be if I use about 8 oz of this and reconstitute with water in a 2 gallon watering can and spread that out per 1k SQ ft? Then run my sprinklers?

I kinda would rather not buy and use a house end sprayer. I have a new house, new driveway, new fence.... Don't want to hit my fence and stain it permanently or the driveway.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Hose end sprayer application or backpack?

I was thinking the latter with AS and Feature as part of my fertilizer plan.


----------



## jhov415 (Dec 21, 2018)

I'm using a push sprayer.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Just placed an order for a jug. Seems like a great deal with the free shipping promo going on right now.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

I did the same, had to revive this old thread.

Also bought some Anderson's Humic granule, figured with free shipping, why not!


----------



## Rebellawn (Jun 26, 2019)

Hello, any results on this product? I have some compacted soil and i have been looking at some Air 8 from N-ext but is basically Hydrolized potassium and Humic at a $100. This product is similar but for a very low cost. Any news on how your soil took this product?


----------



## jhov415 (Dec 21, 2018)

Amazing this product went from $39 for 2.5 gallons last yr to $98 for 2.5 gallons. Wow


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

jhov415 said:


> Amazing this product went from $39 for 2.5 gallons last yr to $98 for 2.5 gallons. Wow


Wow is right. I bought this last season and just sprayed the other day. I guess all the marketing humic is getting drove prices through the roof.


----------

